# 2019 R9 for $4K...



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Maybe it's just me but something about the ad just seems off, including the price and the offer to ship for free. I don't know....









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Lull (Aug 30, 2017)

StevieMac said:


> Maybe it's just me but something about the ad just seems off, including the price and the offer to ship for free. I don't know....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's clearly not a 2019 model year R9. We can't see the complete serial number but if the seller thinks it's a 2019 based on the second digit this is probably a 2009. Still worth taking a look at it for someone in the area at this price!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This has the makings of a bargain if you're able to inspect in person. The guy has a bunch of music gear for sale, none of it at an over the top discount but looks like he may be looking for some cash. Remember guitar players are weird (not drummer-weird, but weird).


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

No picture of the front of the headstock, no mention or photos of the COA, case etc. There's some potential red flags for sure.

Also, who pays for an urgent ad?


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Guy has been on Kijiji for 13 years. He also has 25 5 star feedbacks. Looks legit to me but as mentioned previously I don't think its a 2019.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Its a copy, the carve and cut is all wrong. Looks like he got duped and is trying to recoup some cash. 
They look quite convincing on ebay.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Its a copy, the carve and cut is all wrong. Looks like he got duped and is trying to recoup some cash.
> They look quite convincing on ebay.


If you can tell that from those pictures, good on you. I'd want to see it in person before making a claim that it is a copy based on the carve from a Kijiji photo.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> Its a copy, the carve and cut is all wrong. Looks like he got duped and is trying to recoup some cash.
> They look quite convincing on ebay.


I was thinking that too. Pics can be deceiving, but the "waist" of the body doesnt look right to my eyes....like it gets too narrow, or the "boobs" part is too big lol.
Last time you'll ever hear me say that like its a bad thing. 

the eagerness for a long distance deal is unusual. 

Could be a deal or a burn. Tread carefully. at least try to see pics of the headstock, COA, something.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I was thinking that too. Pics can be deceiving, but the "waist" of the body doesnt look right to my eyes....like it gets too narrow, or the "boobs" part is too big lol.
> Last time you'll ever hear me say that like its a bad thing.
> 
> the eagerness for a long distance deal is unusual.
> ...


I googled the model an tried to do a side by side comparison. Its very very close. Could be a bit of a distortion in the picture. Who knows. I agree it would be difficult to impossible to tell except in person.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I’m not convinced it’s fake either. There are too many of the “little giveaways” that look fine. The shape or curve is not a good indicator when looking at off-angle photos.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

My primary concern was specific to the reported build year and, consequently, the unusually low price.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> Yeah, I’m not convinced it’s fake either. There are too many of the “little giveaways” that look fine. The shape or curve is not a good indicator when looking at off-angle photos.


Also cell phones lenses distort a lot.


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

For the record, I requested to add him on Facebook or LinkedIn prior to the transaction (I'm in AB). It has been a day and he has yet to respond.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

FWIW.. Ive been staring at LP's since i was little, sort of obsessed with em.Had an R8 for a bit and a Custom. Settled on a '19 Trad. Ive poured over Chinese copies on ebay too. They almost get it but the carve around the selector switch is not exact. Id buy one still just because they paint em very well i think. Not a pro or anything i just know you know.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

comparison..that volume knob looks a little too close to the bridge i thinks.


----------



## Jackvulcan9000 (Sep 4, 2021)

Preface: One man's opinion. Approach with caution. 

If I was going off only the pics and I had to choose, I'd say real. 

1. Fretnibs 
2. Thin binding at cutaway area with exposed maple
3. "Three piece" headstock from back view 

That closeup downward angle would make most, if not all, Les Pauls look off.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I am skeptical.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

He doesn’t answer anyways.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

It's gone


----------



## Mrserc (May 13, 2021)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> comparison..that volume knob looks a little too close to the bridge i thinks.


Those comparison photos definitely made me look.. But looks probably okay after checking a few, just maybe the shadow of the bridge makes it look like there’s not much gap. I didn’t get to see the other photos.


----------

